# Change in business, must get CHEAP skid steer



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I just got access to new barn. Vertical stacking of hay bales is now a possibility!!
Problem is the door is only 7' wide and 8' tall. Can't fit a tractor in opening. Can't modify opening (owner wont allow it). 
Would like to find a cheap skid steer. Would love to pick up something that'll handle 900lb bales and stack them 2 layers high.
Any suggestions as to what older skid steers are better?


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

I have a 2001 763 bobcat that I use stacking in the barns and loading trucks. When I bought it I was afraid it would be to small but I haven't had any trouble yet moving rounds or big squares. I will hopefully be upgrading to one with cab and a/c this year.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Stack a total of two layers high or two layers at once?


----------



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

Bobcat are good, couple of people around here like the Case. Just make sure whatever brand that someone near you is a reputable dealer as far as keeping a good parts inventory.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Don't get too cheap though, don't wanna have to spend what you thought you saved on repairs instead.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

The words "cheap" "good" and "skidsteer" are seldom used in the same sentence. My thought for good older skidloader would be a NH 665 or a Case 1845C.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Found a 47hp diesel Skat Trak nearby for 7k. Bota diesel. 
Don't think they make em anymore, though.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I've heard of em, never ran one. Might want to spend a little time checking on the availability of parts before purchasing.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I'm in the market for a skid steer as well and it seems to me that any one I see advertised used under $10,000 is about the most beat up piece of equipment around. I'm looking for one with a bit more lift capacity then JD is, but even then the 40 hp ones under $10k look like they've been pounded on with sledgehammers.


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

Teslan said:


> I'm in the market for a skid steer as well and it seems to me that any one I see advertised used under $10,000 is about the most beat up piece of equipment around. I'm looking for one with a bit more lift capacity then JD is, but even then the 40 hp ones under $10k look like they've been pounded on with sledgehammers.


That's been my experience also.


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

We bought a Bobcat S300 a few years ago. It is the most used piece of equipment on the place, bar none. I have never regretted the price, and it has been really dependable. You will find many uses beyond your original intended uses of it too.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Lostin55 said:


> We bought a Bobcat S300 a few years ago. It is the most used piece of equipment on the place, bar none. I have never regretted the price, and it has been really dependable. You will find many uses beyond your original intended uses of it too.


I bought one new when they 1st come out. Awesome machine.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I can't believe how expensive the used ones are.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

We used to sell scat trak, Volvo bought them out maybe 10 years ago. I'd pass on them as they are as poor quality of skid steer as you can find. Our old self propelled pitchfork (case 1825) will lift 900 easily and is very nimble. Bought mine 14 years ago for $6500, had the dealer try to buy it back last year for $5500. Our 60xt case has over 5k hours, and regular service and a set of wheel bearings is all it's gotten or needed.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Buying the skid steer is the cheap part, once you have it then you'll start buying attachments 

Built our hay spear and log splitter, but have bought a Limb Hog, rock bucket and a grapple. The pallet forks I used the ones we used to mount on the backhoe and attached them to a quick mount plate. Looking into a Bush Hog for it next. Can borrow a post hole auger anytime I want.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

When I was looking for a skid steer the rental places wanted $12,000 for a 10,000 hour machine. They said regular service made it worth it.

I found a one owner, 1,000 hours from a local.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Have a good look at an Case 1845C. Hand controls, Cummin's engine, cheap parts and a proven design. Don't settle for a small machine. If you can find a rental place that has one it would be well worth it to rent a machine of this size for a day. Everything breaks down but with Case at least the parts are only a day or two away.


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

If I were buying one to dig with it would be a Cat, Case or Bobcat . If I were buying one to STACK with would be a New Holland, Deere, JCB .... lift arc and wheelbase reasons. I would choose one 10 to 20 years old in good shape or one still under warrenty if budget allowed and use justified.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Nobody said mustang yet. My brother bought one a few years ago. Maybe a 10 year old 1044 with a couple thousand hours. Paint was rough but machine has worked well with no major issues.

I have also noticed some JD 250's have a reasonable asking price. My uncle loves his NH 170. No complaints or problems he did not cause.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Look at the older new holland L785/L555. I have an old L785. Handles big heavy wraped bales. Mine is late 80's. 2200 lb lift. The L555 is just a slighly smaller machine. If you want to go newer go with an LX665/LS170. I have a couple with blown motors that I am fixing up. If you can rebuild engines I can sell you a project machine that you can save some cash on. In our area I think NH is the way to go. You have the dealer support and parts are in the mountville depot which means you can get them in a day.


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

So happens I own a nh 555 deluxe and a Deere 250. I lift 1200 lb bundles 3 high easily with the nh and lift 2 at a time with the 250 to get 4 high, not quite as easy. The 555 has been here 10 years and is the best buy I ever made, hope it is here when I quit. The 250 , not so much.....


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

I hate the JD 250/260 machines. They were the first JD skidsteers that were actually designed and built by JD. They are HEAVY compared to their lift capacity, and they kinda drive like a dozer. If you are used to running dozers you will feel right at home. If you are used to running a skidsteer you will think its a heavy, slow, cumbersome piece of crap.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

PaMike said:


> Look at the older new holland L785/L555. I have an old L785. Handles big heavy wraped bales. Mine is late 80's. 2200 lb lift. The L555 is just a slighly smaller machine. If you want to go newer go with an LX665/LS170. I have a couple with blown motors that I am fixing up. If you can rebuild engines I can sell you a project machine that you can save some cash on. In our area I think NH is the way to go. You have the dealer support and parts are in the mountville depot which means you can get them in a day.


What do you want for a LS170 with a motor dropped in? 
I like New Holland stuff. I owned a NH backhoe for 12 years. Awesome strong machine.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

On our farm we have two NH 170s Have both since new 2000 hrs and 4000hrs . They have done well for us on the dairy farm and moving bales . Agree there are better skid loaders but for the money and dealer support NH works for us .


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

endrow said:


> On our farm we have two NH 170s Have both since new 2000 hrs and 4000hrs . They have done well for us on the dairy farm and moving bales . Agree there are better skid loaders but for the money and dealer support NH works for us .


Saw a LS170 for sale this week with cab and ac was thinking about looking at it but from what I read online it seems they have a short dump height. Can you stack a semi 2 high with them?


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Lewis Ranch said:


> Saw a LS170 for sale this week with cab and ac was thinking about looking at it but from what I read online it seems they have a short dump height. Can you stack a semi 2 high with them?


Easily.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

PaMike said:


> I hate the JD 250/260 machines. They were the first JD skidsteers that were actually designed and built by JD. They are HEAVY compared to their lift capacity, and they kinda drive like a dozer. If you are used to running dozers you will feel right at home. If you are used to running a skidsteer you will think its a heavy, slow, cumbersome piece of crap.


Have 250 deere got it with 1900 hours now has 4k+ zero problems with it. Seems to have alot of power. Built heavy your not gonna break it in two like some other brands our bucket is cracking around the mounts from abuse the booms are all in good shape.... As far as lift capacity is concerned its kinda like hp ratings for equipment they are just recommendations. Picked up a IH 510 5x16 set of plows and loaded them on the gooseneck...i think they weight more than 1900lbs. A local contractor does alot of sewer hook ups and has a 250 with a 48inch auger to put in grinder pumps and the 250 is the only one that has the power to run it they have a bobcat similar size too. I'll admit dumping the bucket is alittle slow compared to the Ls 170 we tried plus the bucket tilted back more on the 170. But like anything else they all have their downfalls and good points. Everyone has their preferences Our old L775 has a higher lift height than the 250 also


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

No such thing as a cheap skidsteer.... Case has some good skid loaders from what i hear. Not sure of your unloading surface or structure but a forklift could be considered too. Can find used ones cheap around here


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Bobcat is most popular around here then Case then NH.Very few JD's.Even guys with green underwear and green mail boxes mostly run Bobcat.

Getting to be less NH also,lost a dealer.

For stacking hay get a vertical lift machine.

A longer wheel base machine is more stable also.


----------



## cmd (Oct 26, 2012)

Not that I haven't bought good skid loaders cheaper and fixed up but if you want something that doesn't need much or any work and starts and runs when you turn the key. And with a modern attachment system and parts support you need 10 grand pretty much. Backhoes are the same way, 6 grand buys a gasser no cab hunk of crap, 9-10 K gets you diesel, purpose-built machine.

Also, if you get into big new hollands, pay attention to 2 speed or not, that changes desirability and price greatly.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Lewis Ranch said:


> Saw a LS170 for sale this week with cab and ac was thinking about looking at it but from what I read online it seems they have a short dump height. Can you stack a semi 2 high with them?


Yes / and for us the next bigger loader is a NO . 200 year old bank barns and 50 year old chicken houses you need to stay with that mid sized skid loader


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

swmnhay said:


> Bobcat is most popular around here then Case then NH.Very few JD's.Even guys with green underwear and green mail boxes mostly run Bobcat.
> 
> Getting to be less NH also,lost a dealer.
> 
> ...


New Holland ia a verticle lift long wheel base skid loader ??


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

endrow said:


> New Holland ia a verticle lift long wheel base skid loader ??


Yea most I've seen are.IDK what all models they have??

Check out the pins in the booms.I've been in a few that had a lot of slop side to side.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Found a good older NH 775 for 7k.
Dealer sold it on Saturday. 
He said he wished he had 10 of them because he thought the old ford diesel and the simplicity of the older machines makes them hard to beat. 
I don't care if she's a ugly ol girl, I just need a working machine.


----------



## Jharn57600 (Dec 23, 2013)

We run an old 1835 case bought used in the mid 80s and a 40xt case bought new, now has close to 5k hrs. I think that an 1840 case would fit the bill nicely. For an older skidloader I'd rather have the simple radial lift boom than a worn out sloppy NH superboom. Good luck finding something decent for cheap.


----------



## Jharn57600 (Dec 23, 2013)

http://www.fastline.com/v100/1991-Case-1840-MESSICKS-ELIZABETHTOWN-PA-equipment-detail-053a57f6-df70-469d-aba0-99285424ca51.aspx


----------



## Jharn57600 (Dec 23, 2013)

http://www.machinerytrader.com/listingsdetail/detail.aspx?OHID=9952247


----------



## cmd (Oct 26, 2012)

JD3430 said:


> Found a good older NH 775 for 7k.
> Dealer sold it on Saturday.
> He said he wished he had 10 of them because he thought the old ford diesel and the simplicity of the older machines makes them hard to beat.
> I don't care if she's a ugly ol girl, I just need a working machine.


dude find 10 grand and get an 885 or LS180. Still good ford engines, still fairly simple but they are so much nicer and have a standard attachment plate. Look in the lancaster farming, I seen one in an ad last week for about that money and didn't look bad. a 775 is an antique. To clarify, just about every new holland but maybe the baby ones would be considered long wheelbase. 18XX case are short and on bobcats for example, 853 is short wheelbase and 863 is long wheelbase but still rides like a log wagon compared to a LS180. I know, I have both.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

cmd said:


> dude find 10 grand and get an 885 or LS180. Still good ford engines, still fairly simple but they are so much nicer and have a standard attachment plate. Look in the lancaster farming, I seen one in an ad last week for about that money and didn't look bad. a 775 is an antique. To clarify, just about every new holland but maybe the baby ones would be considered long wheelbase. 18XX case are short and on bobcats for example, 853 is short wheelbase and 863 is long wheelbase but still rides like a log wagon compared to a LS180. I know, I have both.


180 size machine is great for ride with the long wheel base but depending on how tight this new barn is (sounds pretty cramped from what I'm imagining) that size NH is going to feel really long when swinging it around indoors. For small spaces I'd hate to go bigger than a 170, though it's too bad you can't get one of that size and age in a two speed.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Jharn57600 said:


> We run an old 1835 case bought used in the mid 80s and a 40xt case bought new, now has close to 5k hrs. I think that an 1840 case would fit the bill nicely. For an older skidloader I'd rather have the simple radial lift boom than a worn out sloppy NH superboom. Good luck finding something decent for cheap.


Is there something about the NH super booms that get sloppy fast?

I've been in a couple customers that actually swayed and they were not that old of machines.


----------



## Bob M (Feb 11, 2012)

JD, Atlantic Tractor has a big John Deere that looks decent. I think it's listed for around $15,000, probably could be bought for less. I looked at it but would have been to big for what I needed. Ask for Gary Sorrell.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Bob M said:


> JD, Atlantic Tractor has a big John Deere that looks decent. I think it's listed for around $15,000, probably could be bought for less. I looked at it but would have been to big for what I needed. Ask for Gary Sorrell.


I can't even spend 1/2 that. Trying to don something around 6-8.


----------



## Jharn57600 (Dec 23, 2013)

An older common well maintained skidsteer will hold its value. Because JD can't spend a lot of money now he has to give up some of the features or size that some of us think we can't live without. The Case's I mentioned don't have two speed, short wheelbase (in a small space this is a good thing), probably they still have case's old pin on bucket attachment(If they have quick attach it's narrower than everybody else till the XT series) and they certainly aren't the biggest loader out there, They or the smaller new holland will however put bales in the barn and in a year or two or ten when he wants to upgrade they will still be worth close to what he paid for it. Small handy skidloaders are always in demand, that's why you can't find them cheap. Our old worn out 1835 can get a lot of hay in the barn, I welded a standard quick attach together for it, but if you aren't changing buckets daily you might be able to do with out quick attach. Long term you will want it so that you can use any attachment on it that you might rent.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

> Is there something about the NH super booms that get sloppy fast?


Many joints + more pressure on the joints than a radial arm + not enough grease = sloppy arms. Friend of mine used to say only half joking that NH arms need to be greased every 5 hrs.

A few things about older Cases: an 1835B is going to be pretty small to do what JD3430 wants. 1835C would be a little better. The quick tach plate that Case used on some of these older loaders is a universal narrow plate, and any quick tach tool I've seen can be easily modified to fit if it doesn't already. Older Case loaders such as the 1835B can have a quick tach plate put on them with no problem except $$.


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

Try your local dealers too. Usually I only buy at auctions but this year I've got some deals at actual dealers. I swung by the Bobcat store to rent one last month. Told them what I was doing, and walked out with a 743B for 5k, full cab and heat. Not picture perfect but the owner had it up at his camp to plow snow the last few years.

My brother has a LS160, which he likes, but its wicked expensive to replace those bushings. His isn't a 2speed but its pretty quick around the farm.


----------



## German Farmer (Apr 14, 2014)

I normally don't believe in brand bashing. We have ford, deere, and CIH tractors but we will never own any skid steer besides a case.

We currently have a 75xt and 95xt. The 75xt will not load the second row on a semi-trailer. You can get them off but not on. The 95 does just fine. The 75 gets very light in the rear when you put good heavy alfalfa bales on it. The 95 doesn't notice them.

We ran three 1845C's over the years. Thousands of hours-wheel bearings are its only achilles heal, but we scraped cow lot and barn daily plus fed hay and silage. 1845C is the oldest you will want to go. B's are just old tech. You will be pissed off.

Our experience with Deere-clunky and noisy with idiotic wiring schematics that are made to catch fire. Bobcat-well, would you run a Kubota versus a Deere or Case IH? Bobcat is the Kubota of the skid-loader world. Great as long as you run in a fairy tell setting but just not up to the same caliber.

The oddball that is a wild-card is a Takehucci. We are hearing a lot of good things about them. Three local dirt guys are using them and love them. We have a Tak mini-excavator and we love it.

I'm not trying to pick a fight, but this is our experience with them.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Broader perspective:

What were the reasons again that you decided to keep your 7040 even if you got your Genesis, JD? I know I remember feeding of round bales and snow plowing. Were there more? Is there a possibility you could get yourself a much better skid steer and the Genesis and sell the little tractor? 
Just the thinking that goes on when one is mindlessly hauling manure and equipped with a smart phone 

(Obviously in the short term that would probably dictate renting one to fill the barn for the first time until you got those assets rearranged)


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Renting is always an option. Maybe not the best but an option.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

over the winter I opened up another barn. It will hold lots of RB hay, but the opening is only 7' wide and 8' high. Can't modify opening, but once inside it'll hold a lot of round bales. Only thing that'll work is a skid steer
I am currently "under tractored", not so much in terms of HP, but number of tractors. 2 is not enough when the farms are far apart, and the tasks are many. So selling the 7040 would be a big mistake. It's paid off and economical. 
I just need a cheap, basic workhorse that'll load, unload RBs. 
I'm starting to look at some tomorrow. Leaning to New Hollands, but more open to good deals.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

German Farmer said:


> I normally don't believe in brand bashing. We have ford, deere, and CIH tractors but we will never own any skid steer besides a case.
> 
> Our experience with Deere-clunky and noisy with idiotic wiring schematics that are made to catch fire. Bobcat-well, would you run a Kubota versus a Deere or Case IH? Bobcat is the Kubota of the skid-loader world. Great as long as you run in a fairy tell setting but just not up to the same caliber.
> 
> I'm not trying to pick a fight, but this is our experience with them.


Yes I do run a Kubota!!And Massey and Vermeer and White etc.

I don't give a crap what color it is I'll run what ever I think I get the best bang for the buck.
I'd run a Bobcat anyday.Case IH a close 2nd.The rest I'll pass on.

Well I better get back to my fairy tale world .


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm not brand loyal either. I just ran a Deere 250 or 260 yesterday and the whining sound from the pumps was unbelievably annoying. I'm sure Deere makes a fine skid, but wow......enough already.


----------



## German Farmer (Apr 14, 2014)

We have a kubota that we use on the turkey farm. Love the machine for running the decaker and general handiness. I tested another one this spring and it was a nice machine, but a friend of ours in KY who has been running them for years is going back green and red told me that they just weren't getting past 5000 hours without problems. I'm not saying any of the new green or red stuff is any better. The 5000, 7000, 8000 series Cases and 40-60 series Deere's probably the best machines out there. Rugged, durable, dependable even into the thousands of hours. Even old orange was pretty dependable. We still use our 220. We run a Massey baler. So not trying to pick a fight, just my experience with them.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I here in Europe Fendt is the tractor to own.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

swmnhay said:


> I here in Europe Fendt is the tractor to own.


I hear they're the tractor to own in the US, too.
Freakin beautiful machines.....


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

JD3430 said:


> I hear they're the tractor to own in the US, too.
> Freakin beautiful machines.....


I seen a white Fendt the other day.It looked pretty cool.I'm not fond of their green color.I guess you can get them in any color you want.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Fendt has 5 color options actually. Black green red white and silver/chrome. If I win the lottery, Fendt is what I'd buy since I can't get new AGCO tractors.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I really like the looks of Fendts also. Now their orange wheel hubs look good. Mostly because it is different then the rest of the tractor. Unlike Kubota. The inside of the cabs look like a toy to me (though I know they are not) All the different colors of buttons and such.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm pretty brand loyal, I try to stick to White/Oliver for my haymaking and utility stuff. I have spare parts for em and can literally tear em clear down and reassemble in my sleep. Still use Grandfather's 64 Oliver 1600 making hay and long as parts are available I'll keep using it.

Have a few Massey's on the farm as well, and a JD401C loader and a JD400 backhoe. The black sheep is a Ford forklift.


----------



## sethd11 (Jan 1, 2012)

Im not really brand loyal but I tend to stick to the brands that work for me. Lol. I have a bobcat 753c. 2700 hrs or so, and it has been in manure its entire life and unloaded hay. Kubota engine that's reliable and starts good when cold. Lift capacity is great for it's size and fits under any doorway I've put it under. We bought it because out for got manure is the same Size you are trying to squeeze through. Super reliable and easy to maintain. I actually prefer caterpillar buy these can be had for 7-8k all day long. Plus their quick attach. Just my 2 cents. 
-Seth


----------



## German Farmer (Apr 14, 2014)

Sorry if the name is misleading, I teach German at a local high school and farm the other 19 hours of the day here in Indiana. Our family spoke only German until my mom's generation. My grandparents had to learn English because of the war. I used to speak it with my grandparents when I was little so I double-majored in Business and German and the job at my old high school came open and the rest is history as they say.

Fendt's are great machines. Because of emission laws in Germany, they have had a form of the CVT transmission for years. German agriculture is so much the same and so different than ours. I have taken students on multiple trips over the years. They have less machines per farm so every machine is multi-dimensional. Fendt is King but you still see Deere, Case IH, and some older Deutz.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

JD, any chance you could rent or borrow a smaller tractor? My little Kubota L5030 with cab would fit in that door in a pinch, wouldn't want to get careless though.

Do you absolutely have to stack inside or lots of sq ft? Cheap MF135 and 3 point spear would motor in and out easily.


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

Same vein but different what about a forklift, even more maneuverability and can stack higher?


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Stackemup- why anti AGCO?


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

deadmoose said:


> Stackemup- why anti AGCO?


Probably the fact that there is no more orange "AGCO" tractor.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

95% of the machinery on this farm are AGCO products. Gleaner combine, White planters, AC tractors, AGCO tractors. I'm very pro AGCO, and not anti MF. But if I had the money, I'd buy Fendt, which is also an AGCO product. Case skid loaders here though. Had a NH, didn't like it.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

https://stcloud.craigslist.org/grd/4486957538.html

Right price. Wrong state. Bobcat 743 2700 hours $6500.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I like that one a lot. Little on the small side for heavier round bales. Really need a 763 sized machine.


----------



## sethd11 (Jan 1, 2012)

The neighbor picks up two 3x3x8 straw squares packed really heavy with a 753. He also cheated and bolted a kubota wheel weight to the back door. He also can load my gooseneck 3 high with it if that helps at all.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

sethd11 said:


> The neighbor picks up two 3x3x8 straw squares packed really heavy with a 753. He also cheated and bolted a kubota wheel weight to the back door. He also can load my gooseneck 3 high with it if that helps at all.


I have two on mine. Great for packing things around but they have to be removed for digging, otherwise it's too light on the front end.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

These popped up tonight. I kind of know the owner. Reputable family.

http://harrisburg.craigslist.org/grd/4516295546.html

http://harrisburg.craigslist.org/grd/4516368972.html


----------



## 3srcattleco (Apr 24, 2014)

We run an ASV and Gehl both are 100 hp. Bigger than what your looking for but they have been great machines. You are always looking for more attachments though almost becomes an addiction.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I still haven't found anything. Been too busy cutting, baling & shipping.


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

I have to say I can't believe how handy the bobcat is for unloading trailers. It will move a 4x4 dry bale with no issues some of the heavier silage bales are a bit much. Its a 743B, and I've seen some others of the same model in your price range.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I have decided to "loosen up the wallet" a bit. I am going to increase my budget. I am also going to treed in my sprayer.
I will sub out spraying. I'll get more use out of the skid steer.


----------



## sethd11 (Jan 1, 2012)

I Really like bobcats Jd. Always been reliable for US. Straight up to the s series. Only bummer is the hand and foot controls


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

sethd11 said:


> I Really like bobcats Jd. Always been reliable for US. Straight up to the s series. Only bummer is the hand and foot controls


. Exactly why I prefer the Case loader JD seeing I'm spending your money we are getting the sr220. Enjoy it. . I got next!!!


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

JD3430 said:


> I have decided to "loosen up the wallet" a bit. I am going to increase my budget. I am also going to treed in my sprayer.
> I will sub out spraying. I'll get more use out of the skid steer.


 sprayer more trouble than its worth?


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

sethd11 said:


> I Really like bobcats Jd. Always been reliable for US. Straight up to the s series. Only bummer is the hand and foot controls


Our 864 is all hand controls. The neighbors T series that is slightly smaller than ours is also all hand control. Don't like the new ones though. One hand handles all locomotive functions while the other hand handles boom and bucket control.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

mlappin said:


> Our 864 is all hand controls. The neighbors T series that is slightly smaller than ours is also all hand control. Don't like the new ones though. One hand handles all locomotive functions while the other hand handles boom and bucket control.


It sounds like many new ones are all hand and operator-selected configurations. If you want Case control, select that. Want Pilot, pick that one. Regardless, the type of controls you'll like best is almost surely the type you get familiar with first. Hard to argue that one type is better for anyone in particular until they've tried to run them.


----------



## cmd (Oct 26, 2012)

8350HiTech said:


> It sounds like many new ones are all hand and operator-selected configurations. If you want Case control, select that. Want Pilot, pick that one. Regardless, the type of controls you'll like best is almost surely the type you get familiar with first. Hard to argue that one type is better for anyone in particular until they've tried to run them.


If you have never run any type of hand control, pilot will probably come easiest. For me, pilot is really sweet IF you have foot throttle, as you can use that to slow down and speed up either speed or hydraulic response. Was raised on foot control new hollands so that is still my choice outside of pilot control


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

First one I ever ran 1835 &1845 building pools get to bouncing and bucket or tilt ended up being hit with foot tryin to brace myself. We then got Case really liked them best back in 1970-80's


----------



## sethd11 (Jan 1, 2012)

Mlappin, 
There is a 864 for 9000$ near me. Something wrong with the drives. Runs good tho. Not sure on hours. Hows your 864 been to you and with how many hours?
Seriously considering this as a fixer upper.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

$9000 for an 864 that needs work? Thats a little high. They dont bring much more than 11 or 12 here running. Plus, doesnt that have the deutz, I like to break timing belts, engine in it??


----------



## sethd11 (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm sure I could lower price. But tractor house has them from 17k-22k. Not sure about deutz engines. I called and it has 3500 hours. Lot of hours for the price. Tracks have 30% left and u/c is @ 80%.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Replaced the engine this spring, replaced both drives with remans last year as well as tracks. Runs like new so far. 3700 hours.


----------



## sethd11 (Jan 1, 2012)

Did you have to do the under carriage? Or just rubber? How did the engine go with only 3500 hours? Thanks


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Lewis Ranch said:


> sprayer more trouble than its worth?


Yup.

Going back to a $1,000 cheap sprayer.

I'll learn to live with the simplicity. LOL


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

sethd11 said:


> I'm sure I could lower price. But tractor house has them from 17k-22k. Not sure about deutz engines. I called and it has 3500 hours. Lot of hours for the price. Tracks have 30% left and u/c is @ 80%.


Sometimes the tractorhouse prices are nowhere near what the local market will bear...

I sell some used skidsteers. Messicks is just up the road from me and they have skidsteers listed for 2-4K more than me for the same models. I am sure they sell some to guys that need financing, but for the most part they dont move them in any sort of timely manner...


----------

